# California Car Duster



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

After reading a bunch of posts of praise , im gonna get the california car duster. I know you can get them at Walmart, but does anyone know if Target sells them? Im not sure myself, and their website doesnt really cover car stuff. Theres a Super Target on a detour from my normal commute, but id hate to waste a trip there


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

According to the Original California Car Duster web site (http://www.calcarduster.com/retailers.asp), the answer is yes. I bought a water blade there last weekend, and Target sells this stuff in their own packaging. Seems to be the real deal though.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *According to the Original California Car Duster web site (http://www.calcarduster.com/retailers.asp), the answer is yes. I bought a water blade there last weekend, and Target sells this stuff in their own packaging. Seems to be the real deal though. *


I don't know, I saw it at Target last nite and it seem thinner, not as hefty.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *According to the Original California Car Duster web site (http://www.calcarduster.com/retailers.asp), the answer is yes. I bought a water blade there last weekend, and Target sells this stuff in their own packaging. Seems to be the real deal though. *


Oh wow, thanks Cliff. I was kinda doubting it cause my targets dont really have a lot of variety when it comes to car stuff. I tried www.californiacarduster.com, and when that didnt work i figured they didnt have a website (then of course, i shoulda did a serch:banghead: )

Oh well, thank you


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I don't know, I saw it at Target last nite and it seem thinner, not as hefty. *


I bought my car duster at Kragens and haven't really examined those Target is selling. The water blade seems real enough.


----------



## eboller (Mar 23, 2002)

Target has them.

Eric


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I bought mine at PepBoys. You might want to check there if there is one near you.


----------



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

*Found a good deal on the CCD*

I went to Costco and they had the CCD, plus dash duster (plastic handle) for $11.99. I checked the CCD website and they do state that Costco is a certified dealer. :bigpimp:

Pretty good deal. I'm doing the newspaper thing that you guys recommend.


----------

